# Dogue de Bordeaux diet



## beaux (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

We have just got a 12 week old ddb. We probably wont be able to give him a raw food diet but wanted to find out what kind of meat he will be ok on. (We used to have a Rottweiler and he had a quite a sensitive stomach). He is currently on Beta large dog puppy food - Turkey and kibble. 

The guidelines for feeding on the packet seem very high so any one with suggested daily intake would be great. Tips on good treats for him would be helpful too.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there,

There are lots of threads about dog food, especially recently, so have a look what you can find on this forum.

Beta really isn't a good food at all. The fist ingredient is cereals which has no nutritional value for dogs. There's only 14% actual meat (some of which is derivatives) and only 4% turkey! The reason why the recommended intake is so high is probably because it has so many fillers in it that the dog needs to eat huge amounts to get enough actual nutrition. Which also means huge amounts coming out the other end! You'll find with a decent food the amount he needs to eat is much lower, which also makes them cheaper to feed in the long run.

Good foods have the first ingredient as meat and it should be a decent percentage. Good dry foods include Wainwrights, Acana, Orijin, Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Barking Heads and lots of others. Good wet foods include Wainwrights, NatureDiet, Natures Harvet, Natures Menu and others. Basically if you can buy it in a supermarket it's not a good food!

Make sure that you do any change in food gradually so you don't upset his stomach (mix a little more of the new food each day for a week or so) but I'd really be getting him off the Beta.

Good luck


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

Agree with everything McKenzie said really. Fish4Dogs and Arden Grange are both much better than Beta - our Newf alternates between the two and loves them both. Orijen and Barking Heads are both excellent too.

Just give me a shout if I can be of any help - [email protected]

Neil


----------



## beaux (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I also ended up speaking to a couple of ddb breeders and how now ordered some new food (from bigdogworld).

Does anyone have any advice on good treats for ddbs? Our pup is 14 weeks old.

Thanks


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

beaux said:


> Thanks for the advice, I also ended up speaking to a couple of ddb breeders and how now ordered some new food (from bigdogworld).
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on good treats for ddbs? Our pup is 14 weeks old.
> 
> Thanks


Which food did you go for? Treats such as Fish4Dogs Sea Jerky are good, or if you want a biscuit-type treat, you could try Arden Grange Crunchy Bites, JWB Crackerjacks. Avoid anything like Pedigree or Bakers treats if you want to keep things natural. I'd recommend the Fish4Dogs! CLaire


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome - congrats on your new pup too

Glad you've got the food situation sorted. Lots of breeders start them on Beta, mine was on it too and it aint that great - as you've found out.

Personally I would let him settle in for a few weeks before you start changing his diet. At the mo it's probably the only thing in his little life that hasnt changed and once he's settled there will be less chance of tum upsets.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

beaux said:


> Thanks for the advice, I also ended up speaking to a couple of ddb breeders and how now ordered some new food (from bigdogworld).
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on good treats for ddbs? Our pup is 14 weeks old.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the order beaux :thumbup:

I agree that you should definitely switch your dog to the new food gradually.

As Claire said, treats from Fish4Dogs and Arden Grange are both excellent. You could also try Ziwipeak - probably the healthiest treats we've ever found. The green-lipped mussel ones will help with joint care.

By the way, if you want some more advice about the Dogue de Bordeaux, you can get a great book from DDB Welfare - it's only £1. You could also email Jacqui Bunn (very nice lady!) at DDB Welfare - [email protected] - I'm sure she'd be happy to offer advice.

All the best,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

A related question for you Neil - I feed my dog Ziwipeak dry and wet, but haven't tried any of the treats with her as I fear they might be too similar to the Ziwipeak dry food. Are they similar, or quite different? Also, how big are they and could they be easily cut smaller? (My dog is little)

Thanks


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

The quantity for beta is probably high because it's mainly fillers. I feed mine about 200g Orijen with the same again of raw mince twice per day for an adult DDB. The thing I noticed with my dogs when I switched, was they ended up in much harder condition than on their previous diet. I fed Royal Canin before, which seems very popular in the DDB show world, but in comparison to the Orijen, I found it to be totally overpriced and nutritionally no different to many food costing about as third as much.

Mine like pigs ears as treats.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> A related question for you Neil - I feed my dog Ziwipeak dry and wet, but haven't tried any of the treats with her as I fear they might be too similar to the Ziwipeak dry food. Are they similar, or quite different? Also, how big are they and could they be easily cut smaller? (My dog is little)
> 
> Thanks


We don't currently stock the Ziwipeak foods (only the treats) so I'm not really in a position to advise you on this. If you contact Bern Pet Foods (the UK distributors) I'm sure they will be able to answer your questions.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Neil.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> A related question for you Neil - I feed my dog Ziwipeak dry and wet, but haven't tried any of the treats with her as I fear they might be too similar to the Ziwipeak dry food. Are they similar, or quite different? Also, how big are they and could they be easily cut smaller? (My dog is little)
> 
> Thanks


I bought some of the Ziwipeak treats a while back, they were very much like jerky. My dogs just spat them out  I find chopped up sandwich meat to be much better and cheaper and can be cut to whatever size you like.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Thanks both. The dry food is very much like jerky so I think the treats are probably too similar. Never mind, I'll stick to other treats


----------

